# Pictures of the LFS in Hong Kong



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Took some pictures of the live stocks for sale in HK.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

There are many LFS in the same street and most of them are very busy. Some more pictures.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

How are they able to keep all of those fish in a bag for so long ?! 
+ how come the plants do not dry out being outside water?


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> How are they able to keep all of those fish in a bag for so long ?!
> + how come the plants do not dry out being outside water?


they spray the plants with water spray bottles.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

those NTT are so cheap

you should bring back a few bags 



or you can smuggle a Pig nose turtle for me, I remember a store is selling them for $500 ~ $550 HKD each 

or 

you can bring back a Goliath African Tiger fish or a H. Armatus ~ $900ish HKD, if I remember correctly


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> How are they able to keep all of those fish in a bag for so long ?!
> + how come the plants do not dry out being outside water?


I saw a guy re-bagging a fish with air but not sure how often they do it and the plants they spray it regularly. The plants are very cheap. For example a 12" x 12" and around 1" thick mat of glosso or HC cuba for $3.35CAD and a large Anubias for $2.40CAD. The lfs here sells them for anywhere from $30 to $40.
Chinese shoft shell turtles just little bigger than a toonie 4 for $1.35CAD and here they go for $20 to $25 each.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> those NTT are so cheap
> 
> you should bring back a few bags
> 
> ...


Yes I saw those pig nose for $500 - $550 and also one that had a shell size of 15" and it was very active and nice to watch lol. Would be great if we could bring them back.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

actually last year or so i bought a PNT for $280 HKD


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> actually last year or so i bought a PNT for $280 HKD


I also saw these smaller ones for around $300 to $350 but they are much smaller than the $500 to $550.
How did you bring it back?


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow any saltwater stores?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg i would love to go to HK just for these prices *.*


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*Hong Kong LFS*

You can see these stores on Youtube. Type in Tung choi street.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ok thank you!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Are those discus in bags? Pfft, and people say having them in a tank near noise stresses them out, lies!


----------

